# Too big????



## Victoria_Lynn

A "friend" who got her GSD from Europe, said Maya's ears are too big and coat too thin. I never thought of her ears as being too big! Her coat however, is thin, maybe I brush her too frequently (daily). Is this too frequent? She lost her puppy coat weeks ago but still try to keep her brushed on a daily basis. I took these pictures just minutes ago. Are her ears too big, or coat too thin?


----------



## Samba

How old is she? She looks pretty young?? Sometimes the ears grow first and look large in comparison. The rest of the dog catches up as it grows. There is variety in ear size. 

She looks like she has a tight, dry coat. I don't mean dry in that she needs moisture but rather in the description of a type. I have a female whose coat is tight like that. It is not a longish or plushier coat, but it is certainly a very acceptable coat type. It sheds dirt well and doesn't get caught up in brambles etc.


----------



## Zoeys mom

I only brush once a week myself and I'm ignorant of what the "standard" ear size is, but she's so young to be sure their too big I would assume. Zoe's got some ears too and like yours they stand up which does make them look bigger than a pup who'e ears still flop.


----------



## Victoria_Lynn

Maya was born Sept. 19th.

I have always heard people say about her, "you gotta some pretty big ears to grow into", but never thought they were overly large. Maybe she's just going to be a big girl????

As far as her coat, it is very easy to brush through and not too thick. Maybe because she's a southern dog? I don't know if that has anything to do with it or not. 

I never really thought much about any of this stuff till my "friend" started pointing it out. Her dog has European bloodline so I don't know if that is why there is such a difference when she sees my dog compared to hers. I've never seen her dog except in pictures and he has a heavy undercoat but she admits to never brushing him.


----------



## Samba

Your puppy doesn't have its full coat in yet either. Just a pup who will grow coat and will grow more into proportion to the ears.


----------



## pinkanml

There are several "normal" lengths of GSD coats out there, even within the term "short stock coat," which is the standard GSD coat.

You can have a closer-fitting, thinner coat like Maya (called a mole coat) which is almost like that of a Lab; or the coat can be quite full with longer pants and mane, which is commonly seen in German show line dogs (sometimes called "plush" but it's still a short coat). Most likely that's the type of fur your friend's dog has. There is also an in-between type of coat that is short but still slightly full around the thighs and neck.

The second "normal" coat type is a long stock coat, which is a longer coat that has an undercoat, and can vary in length from that of a plush coat all the way to nearly as long as a collie. The way to tell these guys is that all of them, no matter how short or long the body coat is, will have extra wisps of hair behind the ears, on the backs of the legs all the way down, and tufts of extra fur between the toes.

Your girl is too cute, she looks just like a friend's GSD at that age, both in coat and ears. Don't worry, she'll grow into those ears but it may take a couple years









ETA: if you click on the links in my signature, Nico (though technically not a GSD) is a long-coat, but has shorter body hair than most long coats. If he didn't have the extra fuzzies on the ears and legs, he'd be a plush coat. Sasha would be a typical short stock coat, longer than a mole but shorter than a plush. Hope that helps!


----------



## katieliz

there is quite a variation in ear size and coat type within the different lines of gsd's. many puppies look like they have absolutely giant ears at certain ages. their heads do grow and then their ears look entirely different. your girl has what i call a "tight" coat, not because she's southern but because of genetics. absolutely, positively, nothing wrong with it.

here's what i see...the sweet, dear face of a beautiful puppy whose owner cares for her well, and loves her very much, and brushes her until her coat shines. your bond with her will be (probably already is), very strong. 

and imho, people who point out your dog's perceived (by them) shortcomings are not really a friend, and could use a bit of education in proper manners.


----------



## Chicagocanine

Awww she's still a baby. She probably doesn't have her adult coat yet, and she should grow into her ears.
Some dogs do end up with largish ears as adults (like my Bianca) but if she's that young I wouldn't worry about it.

Here's Bianca:


----------



## Raziel

OMG! SHE IS JUST BEAUTIFUL!
Her body will catch up to her ears!
This is my favorite stage!!


----------



## Lucy Dog

Maya, besides her nice dark mask (im jealous), looks just like my Lucy when she was that age. Everyone and their mother told me how she had such big ears. They really looked just like Mayas. As Maya grows, she will grow into her ears. Just give it time. 

As for the coat, it looks completely normal too me. Definitely not a plush, but looks like the typical stock to me.

Completely off topic, but i noticed that Mayas nails look a little long and pointy. Have you clipped them yet? One thing about dogs is it's better to get them used to nail clippers early and often. Trust me, an 80 pound shepherd who doesn't want their nails clipped is nothing you want to deal with.


----------



## Victoria_Lynn

"Sasha would be a typical short stock coat, longer than a mole but shorter than a plush."

Maya's dad looked like Sasha and had the same "markings". I thought his coat was heavy and the mom's too. They looked very thick and solid. 

Maybe Maya will grow into her coat?


----------



## Victoria_Lynn

Thank you so much for your kind words! I was really feeling defensive about choosing Maya when my "friend" was "nit-picking" her but it's like you said, someone like that isn't really a friend. She's the wife of a guy my husband works with so we pretend for our husband's sake. Thank you again for you kind words!


----------



## Victoria_Lynn

Bianca is a stunning beauty! I don't think her ears look large or small...she's perfect!


----------



## jay d

Maya is a beauty,don't listen to your FRIEND'S critical crap! Look at how nicely they stay up......those ears are the envy of many! Her coat is going to be so nice to maintain,look at the positives,they will make you smile!!!.....Enjoy her
Jay


----------



## Victoria_Lynn

Thank you and I think your right about her ears! I wasn't feel that way till I posted pictures and started reading that it's normal so I'm glad I found this website! Thanks for being here!


----------



## Victoria_Lynn

Lucy looks a lot like Maya's daddy! 

As for her nails, that's weird you mentioned it because I have clipped them when I first brought her home but I mentioned how long they are to my husband. He said he would help me clip them this weekend. I've been taking her out on daily walks and thought the concrete would keep them filed down enough like they do my chi mix. But Maya doesn't pull on the lead like my chi mix so her nails aren't getting filed down enough.

Your right about introducing clippers early and often. She was a big baby about getting her ears cleaned the first time and I couldn't image doing that on an 80lbs dog. Although she got better as time went on. However, she's only had 2 bathes since I got her and she is horrible in the bathtub! I don't know if she'll ever get used to the spray nozzle. It took 2 of us to keep her from jumping out and she's only 45 lbs. I hate to give her baths too frequently for fear of drying out her skin or causing some sort of skin issues and don't know any other way to desensitize her to bathing.


----------



## jay d

I'm not sure, but was told,if you clip smaller amounts....more frequently....the quicks of the nails will shrink to a more manageable length allowing for shorter nails,without causing bleeding ,by cutting too much at once.Does this sound right?


----------



## Lucy Dog

> Originally Posted By: jay dI'm not sure, but was told,if you clip smaller amounts....more frequently....the quicks of the nails will shrink to a more manageable length allowing for shorter nails,without causing bleeding ,by cutting too much at once.Does this sound right?


You're definitely right on with that statement. I clip small amounts off Lucy ever 3 weeks and I've never hit the quick. She always has nice, short nails.


----------



## Victoria_Lynn

Jay, thank you for reminding me to look at the positives! I enjoy her everyday and feel lucky to have such a great companion.


----------



## mysablegsd

She's very pretty.

Does she have a dew claw on her left rear ?


----------



## Victoria_Lynn

I will start clipping her nails a little bit every three weeks to keep the quick close to the toe. Clipping always makes me nervous but if done in small amounts I wouldn't be as nervous about clipping the quick.

I have a Pedi-Paws for my chi mix and had used it on Mayas nails to "smooth out" the edges. She doesn't like any part of any of the nail clipping but like everything else i.e. ears, grooming, baths, etc. - she'll have to just get used to it.


----------



## Victoria_Lynn

> Originally Posted By: gsdsr#1She's very pretty.
> 
> Does she have a dew claw on her left rear ?


Yes she does! It will be removed when she goes in for her spay on Feb. 5th.

Your very observant!


----------



## Lucy Dog

Before I got Lucy I never clipped a dogs nails so just like everyone else, I was worried i'd hit the quick. I found this website online and it does a really good job explaining what to do. 

http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/ClientED/dog_nails.aspx

Another tip is to try get Maya when she's sleeping after a lot of running. When they're tired, they're much easier to deal with. I always clip Lucy's nails when she's sleeping. She doesn't even notice i'm there.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Oh and if you want to compare ears, we can compare ears...










But they eventually grow up and into their ears a little bit...










My advice is to enjoy them while theyre young and that size because it doesnt last long.


----------



## Alto

Rather than having her 'get used' to stuff, associate these events with the treatfests









A description of nail trimming desensitization
http://www.clickersolutions.com/articles/2001/nailtrimming.htm

I love Emily Larlham's training videos
http://clicktreat.blogspot.com/

There is a <u>How to make nail clipping fun and relaxing </u> if you scroll down
http://dogmantics.blogspot.com/

I think this is a listing of all of her utube videos 

Maya has that oh so cute _Ima baby shepherd with all growedup-ears _look to her








All too soon she'll grow into those ears so take lots of picture now









For her coat, age & food have alot to do with how her coat looks (she looks just fine), the first, time will take care of, the latter, what are you feeding?


----------



## Chicagocanine

> Originally Posted By: Victoria_LynnBianca is a stunning beauty! I don't think her ears look large or small...she's perfect!


Thanks! Most people who meet her comment on her ears looking big... Either way, I love them.










"My ears? What about em?"


----------



## Karin

> Originally Posted By: katieliz... and imho, people who point out your dog's perceived (by them) shortcomings are not really a friend, and could use a bit of education in proper manners.


What she said!!! I wouldn't dream of criticizing the looks of another person's dog. It seems pretty insensitive, competitive, rude, etc. I was glad to see the quotation marks around "friend" because she is definitely not acting like one!

Maya is a really beautiful girl, with such a sweet face and delicate features.







And her ears are adorable! Our Heidi has a very similar coat, coloring, and body shape, and she gets compliments all the time. Last summer on a walk, someone said to her, "You'll grow into those ears someday!" (And she's around 3-4 years old!)


----------



## DorianGrayFFM

Very sweet looking puppy you have there. The body will grow into those ears!


----------



## K9tyson

She looks perfect to me, at this age her coat is almost identical to what I've seen of other puppies, as for her ears, I used to get it all of the time "Those are some huge ears, when is his body going to catch up". Beautiful puppy!


----------



## Anja1Blue

Ignore that "friend"! Puppies go through stages where things like ears and feet seem out of proportion - when Conor was 6 months old his feet looked like dinner plates, and people used to comment on those too... he finally grew into them, though they are still a fairly good size LOL.....

Your little girl is very cute - I don't think she needs to be brushed every day however, I only brush mine that much when they are shedding heavily. 

______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## StarryNite

This may make you feel better LOL

Lou at 4 months, my sis said she looked like a bat







:










Lou now, a year old on Feb 10. She has not only grown into her ears but is turning into a bi color!


----------



## Amaruq

> Originally Posted By: Victoria_LynnMaya was born Sept. 19th.


Any better way to compare than with another little girl born on the same day? Keyzah was born the same day and was gracious enough to pose for the Canon tonight. I think Maya's ears will be on the "larger" size based on the picture you posted compared to Keyzah but Maya will also be larger based on the same criteria. I have noticed camera angle and depth of field can make a pretty significant appearance change in ears. I have some pictures, especially of Rayne and KC, where their ears look HUGE. They are a bit large but not as HUGE as they look in some pictures. 

The lighting in here stinks. The first one is a tad out of focus but I was trying to convince her to back up a touch...Second one she backed up but has a HUGE ear shadow.


----------



## FuryanGoddess

Ok, I was coming here to post about Zeva and well... you did it for me. You're dog looks JUST like her, ears, coat and coloring and ALL. I swear they could be litter mates. 

I'm worried about Zeva's ears too.. I'm worried she won't grow in to them, and I'm worried that she will LOL!.


----------



## MayzieGSD

Awwww cute! Don't worry, she'll grow into them! Mayzie went through that 'awkward phase' too!


----------

